# Ridgid tub machine



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I stopped by a friend’s house last week to drop off a locator, we got talking about equipment and he showed me one of his toys. A Ridgid drill type machine. 1/4x 30’ cable. Nice looking machine, he said he loves it. I’ve had CDC Apprentice use my m12 drill snake, but I think the Vee will be too heavy for him right now. I think this will make life easier for both of us.

One thing I don’t like about it is that you can’t adjust the rotation speed. When you the pedal, it’s full speed immediately. Not variable speed like a traditional drill.

I bought an open box one off of eBay for just under $150 after shipping and tax, so it’ll pay for itself on the first job. Of course now that I bought it, I won’t have a tub drain or pedestal for a month….










RIDGID PowerClear 120-Volt Drain Cleaning Machine Kit for Tubs, Showers, and Sinks - - Amazon.com


RIDGID PowerClear 120-Volt Drain Cleaning Machine Kit for Tubs, Showers, and Sinks - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh, one nice thing is it’s enclosed, so no splatter! I guess that’s a fair trade for the rpm issue.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Your hand will get carpel tunnel from squeezing that paddle. Ask me how I know.....

We have a Ridgid K-40AF. It's the "Professional Version" of the one you just bought.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Your hand will get carpel tunnel from squeezing that paddle. Ask me how I know.....
> 
> We have a Ridgid K-40AF. It's the "Professional Version" of the one you just bought.
> 
> ...


I’ll look into that one.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> Your hand will get carpel tunnel from squeezing that paddle. Ask me how I know.....
> 
> We have a Ridgid K-40AF. It's the "Professional Version" of the one you just bought.
> 
> ...


I get carpal tunnel from squeezing pex crimpers together all day long,have knots come up in my hands hurt so bad


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> I get carpal tunnel from squeezing pex crimpers together all day long,have knots come up in my hands hurt so bad


Such is the life of a plumber. 

But some tools are worse than others, and those ridgid paddle controls are THE WORST I have come across.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Going to have my kid do some lines here with it today or tomorrow. See how it works.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> View attachment 131707


Yup, that's the one! Piece of phucking schit!! In addition to the terrible paddles, the hose will get warm, kink, and grab the cable. And the cables it came with were junk. The 3/8" cable was hollow!!! Both the 3/8" and 5/16" kinked immediately. I put general cables in it and some snake oil hoping the hose wouldn't grab, it still did. It is less mess I suppose, but it will leak from the paddle control so keep a rag under it.

Every once in a while one of our other guys tries it and I get to laugh at the horror story hahaha


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Yup, that's the one! Piece of phucking schit!! In addition to the terrible paddles, the hose will get warm, kink, and grab the cable. And the cables it came with were junk. The 3/8" cable was hollow!!! Both the 3/8" and 5/16" kinked immediately. I put general cables in it and some snake oil hoping the hose wouldn't grab, it still did. It is less mess I suppose, but it will leak from the paddle control so keep a rag under it.
> 
> Every once in a while one of our other guys tries it and I get to laugh at the horror story hahaha


Interesting! For a drill job I prefer 1/4. For the 100 I like the 3/8 General cable. Using an oddball Spartan cable right now. Came with the machine, figure I’ll use it till it’s done.

I thought about buying the open box one, was going to stew on it for a day or so. Probably won’t now.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Interesting! For a drill job I prefer 1/4. For the 100 I like the 3/8 General cable. Using an oddball Spartan cable right now. Came with the machine, figure I’ll use it till it’s done.
> 
> I thought about buying the open box one, was going to stew on it for a day or so. Probably won’t now.



General makes a much better version that ridgid tried to copy. It's called the Drain-Rooter PH. Basically a Super-Vee in a cradle. If you already own a Super-Vee you'll have spare parts. It has a normal drive head. I want to get one and swap the corded drill for cordless. Because of the pneumatic piston the speed is variable.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Model CT Drain Cleaner*
The Model CT is the counter-top drain cleaner that you can count on for top performance to solve all your drain line cleaning problems!
The Model CT features unique variable speed motor control that gives the operator maximum cable control and exceptional cleaning power from 75 to 350 RPM with constant torque. Cleans 3/4″ – 2-1/2″ dia. drain lines up to 50 Ft. 1/5 HP, 90 Volt DC motor provides quiet, powerful and dependable operation. Standard unit features a hand tighten Jacobs Chuck. The CT is also available with a 2-way auto cable feed that keeps hands off rotating cable as it advances and retrieves cable with the push of a lever. Runs 1/4″, 5/16″, and 3/8″ cable.
*Additional information*

Cable FeedAuto Cable Feed, Manual FeedCable Length25ft., 35ft., 50ft.Cable Diameter1/4in., 5/16in., 3/8in.Minimum Drain Size3/4in.Maximum Drain Size2 1/2in.PowerElectricPower Details90v DC
*Ask Us About Our Products*
Talk to one of our knowledgeable sales reps.
Locate a Sales Rep.

Cable FeedChoose an optionAuto Cable FeedManual FeedClear
2-Way Auto Cable Feed advances and retrieves cable with the push of a lever. The cable guide spring keeps hands off rotating cable for added safety.


*Related products*


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

Maybe not popular opinion, but I have been using the ridgid power spin. Hooks up to my drill. It does have a short cable, 1/4” x 25’. It’s really light weight and the cable is enclosed like the one mentioned previously. Also, they are only $50 at Home Depot.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Blue2 said:


> Maybe not popular opinion, but I have been using the ridgid power spin. Hooks up to my drill. It does have a short cable, 1/4” x 25’. It’s really light weight and the cable is enclosed like the one mentioned previously. Also, they are only $50 at Home Depot.


I agree. I have been really close to buying one several times.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> I agree. I have been really close to buying one several times.


At $50 you’re not really losing a lot imo.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Blue2 said:


> At $50 you’re not really losing a lot imo.


I would be losing ~1 cubic foot in the van, that's a lot. I use an 8' piece of 1/4" cable chucked in my drill for tubs/lav. sinks. If that doesn't do it I have the mini-jetter.


----------



## PhoenixRises (Jan 27, 2021)

Blue2 said:


> Maybe not popular opinion, but I have been using the ridgid power spin. Hooks up to my drill. It does have a short cable, 1/4” x 25’. It’s really light weight and the cable is enclosed like the one mentioned previously. Also, they are only $50 at Home Depot.


I used that one for sinks and tubs. I broke couple of them before I learned how to use them properly. Medium to slow speed going forward and hand feed it back in. Also, spray it with WD-40 often so it doesn’t corrode and stick inside of the drum.


----------



## PhoenixRises (Jan 27, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> I would be losing ~1 cubic foot in the van, that's a lot. I use an 8' piece of 1/4" cable chucked in my drill for tubs/lav. sinks. If that doesn't do it I have the mini-jetter.


Sooo, you put your 1/4” cable straight into drill chuck and use it just like that???


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

PhoenixRises said:


> Sooo, you put your 1/4” cable straight into drill chuck and use it just like that???


Yes. I hold the drill in one hand, the end of the cable in the other. Arms start spread apart, I run the drill and feed the cable in. Not as awkward as it sounds, very effective.


----------



## PhoenixRises (Jan 27, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> Yes. I hold the drill in one hand, the end of the cable in the other. Arms start spread apart, I run the drill and feed the cable in. Not as awkward as it sounds, very effective.


That’s an excellent idea!!! Why didn’t I think of that??? I think that’s going to be my new setup for clearing tubs and sinks


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Yes. I hold the drill in one hand, the end of the cable in the other. Arms start spread apart, I run the drill and feed the cable in. Not as awkward as it sounds, very effective.


I can see if extra cleanup unless you unchuck and hand feed it into a bucket. What if you have to feed it in again? Wash it in the bucket and dump the water in the toilet?


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

PhoenixRises said:


> I used that one for sinks and tubs. I broke couple of them before I learned how to use them properly. Medium to slow speed going forward and hand feed it back in. Also, spray it with WD-40 often so it doesn’t corrode and stick inside of the drum.


That is correct, run it in the lowest speed/gear your drill has. And definitely soak it with some type of oil every so often. I will do that with all of my cables, makes a huge difference.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

PhoenixRises said:


> That’s an excellent idea!!! Why didn’t I think of that??? I think that’s going to be my new setup for clearing tubs and sinks


oh yeah


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> I would be losing ~1 cubic foot in the van, that's a lot. I use an 8' piece of 1/4" cable chucked in my drill for tubs/lav. sinks. If that doesn't do it I have the mini-jetter.


Most of my tub and sink clogs are past 8ft,this would be a waste of time for myself


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> Most of my tub and sink clogs are past 8ft,this would be a waste of time for myself


Good for you. Works great for me


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> Good for you. Works great for me


Lololololololololo


----------

